# ATN- X sight II



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone ever use this sight? It's a day/night scope and I'm interested in buying one. Wanted to get some reviews first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Slide over to long star boars and look at their thermal blog. They discuss it

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

bugsanddaffy331 said:


> Slide over to long star boars and look at their thermal blog. They discuss it
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Do you think you could send me the think? I looked for it and am having trouble finding it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kyjthomps said:


> Do you think you could send me the think? I looked for it and am having trouble finding it. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://lonestarboars.com/

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

By the looks of it, nobody likes it. Lots of issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Some like them most don't. I recommend the Sightmark Photon or Pulsar digisights. The Photon is comparable in price with better contrast. The digisights are more but you get more for the money, especially the LRF models that have a range finder that works out to around 400 yards at night.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

fr3db3ar said:


> Some like them most don't. I recommend the Sightmark Photon or Pulsar digisights. The Photon is comparable in price with better contrast. The digisights are more but you get more for the money, especially the LRF models that have a range finder that works out to around 400 yards at night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


So this is my rail on the 22-250 will the sight mark photon work on this rail? It looks to be similar to most AR rails but I'm not 100% sure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It will work with any set of 30mm rings. The rings are separate and should all work on your rail.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

fr3db3ar said:


> It will work with any set of 30mm rings. The rings are separate and should all work on your rail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------

